# Weekly Photo Challenge #33 for Week of 2/28/16



## wvdawg (Feb 28, 2016)

This week's theme is - spring - the interpretation is up to you. 
The Rules:

#1- Photos will be in compliance with the rules of this forum.

#2- This is NOT a competition. The sole intent of this challenge is fun and friendship.

#3- There are no "image quality" standards or requirements. Shots taken with cell phones, iPads, point & shoots, etc. are just as welcome as those taken with DSLRs and top of the line gear. This challenge is about participation and enjoying photography.

#4- Submitted photos will be new pics taken just for this week's challenge. The intent is to get out there and have fun with photography, not to show off stuff you’ve already taken. 

#5- Please submit only one photo per week in the challenge thread that shows your interpretation of this week's theme. Be creative! (You may start your own thread for sharing of your other shots.) 

#6- Challenge yourself to be a participant of each week's challenge, but feel free to jump in at any point.

#7- HAVE FUN!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Feb 28, 2016)

She just couldn't wait. Got in a knot hole in the Oak for cover.


----------



## wvdawg (Feb 29, 2016)

That's nice!  Good shot Mandy!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice shot Mrs. Hawtnet  


The Daylillies think it's SPRING and I guess I need to get out and do some SPRING clean up


----------



## Batgirl (Feb 29, 2016)

Found this starting to bloom out in the yard.


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 1, 2016)

Yep - spring is just around the corner!  Nice blooms!


----------



## Buck Roar (Mar 1, 2016)

Blue-winged Warbler. This group of birds starts showing up in the US in the Spring


Blue-winged warbler by Easton Hamer, on Flickr


----------



## Batgirl (Mar 2, 2016)

Somewhat looking forward to spring, at least then I can get my motorcycle out.  

Great photos, so far.


----------



## carver (Mar 2, 2016)

*looking a*

lot like spring around my house


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2016)

More good shots ya'll.
Guess I need to start mushin' too!


----------



## wvdawg (Mar 2, 2016)

*Little different take*

on the theme.


----------

